# Selecting AKC Name .....



## vicki L

Hoping someone out there is creative & is willing to throw some ideas out there for Max's AKC registration. We have to use the Kennel - which is Four Oaks. I was thinking of trying to use a Gaelic word if possible.....of course I have no idea which one! 
Thought about Four Oaks Maxillian Golden Boy 
But that does nothing for me! Any suggestions:help!:


----------



## Brittany

Four Oaks Thanks A Maximillion

As in: Thanks A Million.....only it's Thanks A Maximillion......never mind. :doh: I think I need a brain transplant.

Four Oaks Maxwell Smart  

Four Oaks Golden Maximum Exposure  

OK, these aren't getting any better, I'll quit now.


----------



## vicki L

LOL - I do like Maxwell Smart......hey your's are better than mine!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Four Oaks Adair Max (adair is gaelic for Oak Tree..lol)

Four Oaks Bowen Arrow (like Bow and arrow, only Bowen is gaelic for "Yellow-haired"

Four Oaks Beacon Of Light (Beacon is gaelic for little one)

I dunno just a couple of suggestions..?


----------



## RickGibbs

Brittany said:


> Four Oaks Thanks A Maximillion


I like this one....I think it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## vicki L

ok the famiy voted - it's Four Oaks Thanks a Maxmillian! Thanks to all!!


----------



## Brittany

Really?!! Yahoo!!! :banana: Hope the name isn't too long.......


----------



## telsmith1

Brittany said:


> Really?!! Yahoo!!! :banana: Hope the name isn't too long.......


How many letters/spaces can you have???


----------



## Brittany

I think it has to be 30 letters or less......Four Oaks Thanks A Maximillian is 30 letters.....just barely fits!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I thought it was 25, but you could be right, it might be 30.

???

Tomiskaway All Tuckered Out is 24, which is why I think she had to put Tomiskaway instead of Tomiskaway's like I wanted....?


----------



## Brittany

Never mind me, then....I just counted the slots on the application  (soooooo professional, eh? ) Is that with or without spaces, I wonder? I've seen some really enormous names.....Hey, we should have a "Strangest Golden Name" contest....


----------



## vicki L

Not sure how many it was - but I know it fit on the form! Have to tell you I am so glad that's over......LOL.....it was worse then choosing our baby names!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Brittany said:


> Four Oaks Thanks A Maximillion
> 
> As in: Thanks A Million.....only it's Thanks A Maximillion......never mind. :doh: I think I need a brain transplant.
> 
> Four Oaks Maxwell Smart
> 
> Four Oaks Golden Maximum Exposure
> 
> OK, these aren't getting any better, I'll quit now.


Those are some really good ones...I'm going to seek your advice for when I get my new girl.


----------



## Brittany

gold'nchocolate said:


> Those are some really good ones...I'm going to seek your advice for when I get my new girl.


 Hehe.....I can only come up with stuff at certain late hours of the night, when the brain ain't working full circle. The rest of the time I come up with things like my dog's name... "Princess Buttercup"....oh, my poor puppy.


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*Well...*

Rachel's akc name is Lady Rachel Tala Kasa.. how many letters is that? LOL


----------



## cubbysan

I registered on line and was able to register with the extra character (31 chars) while the paper form I was one character too much.


----------

